# here's an idea ....



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 16, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]A [/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]"Willy Warmer"[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 16, 2007)

hey my husband loves donkeys too... where do i get one of those?????


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Dec 17, 2007)

Scott loves donkeys too, I think I need one of those for him.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 17, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]cute, do they come in different sizes



?



Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 17, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> *[SIZE=12pt]cute, do they come in different sizes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[SIZE=14pt]_*









*_[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]_*Willy Warmers*_[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]_*there is one for every occasion



*_[/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 17, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]I love it!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]_









_[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]_LOL_[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]_the "Donkey Willy "has 51 views on E-Bray_[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]_**I am sure Corinne_[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]_aka_[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]_Ce **_[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]_has looked too !!!



_[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=14pt]LOL[/SIZE]_


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 17, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]TERI OH!









Not me



[/SIZE]


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Dec 17, 2007)

You mean Ce didnt already tell you she has one? or is it two? I think I am going to like being on this forum, I can tell all her secrets! Second thought, maybe I will wait till AFTER christmas. I got to be good till them, but after that..........................................WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 17, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]o.k. it was me looking and i have ordered one...i will post pictures when it arrives...



...



...oh and i can't wait to here ALL about your sweet mother Tammy



...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]OH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha



I need to get my hubby one!haha Where did you find that!LOL hmmmmm thinking stocking stuffer!



[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I bet sweat-shop-Teri has her sweet innocent daughter making them...LOL I'm kidding! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Me and Nik are still waiting on the sizes that they come in...



[/SIZE]


----------



## MiniforFaith (Dec 18, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> *[SIZE=12pt]cute, do they come in different sizes
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You are so bad Nikki!!






I need to get one for Hubby!!


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, WHERE do you get these? I really want to get one now hahaha!!!! I had to take picture of it on my phone and send it to some friends and hubby, they all laughed!!!





Jessi


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 18, 2007)

This is the best gift idea ever



I contacted the seller and she said that she plans to make some more up especially before Valentine's Day, and that certainly with the election coming up.. she will keep making this particular style for awhile.





So if you miss your chance this time, there should be more so don't forget your sweetie before Valentine's Day



She also said she got a "kick" out of my e-mail





Thank you Teri for this great find


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 18, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> This is the best gift idea ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Tammy ? did you tell the "Crafter" about the forum frenzy over the Willy's






[/SIZE]


----------

